# article in the sun - 'Lift cruel block on the childless'



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya,

don't think this has been posted before

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/health/health/article1644872.ece

caz xx
/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

HERE HERE !


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

First time I've ever agreed with something in The Sun


----------



## talie (Mar 13, 2008)

yes about time someone stuck up for us, Thankyou Dr
Love talie xx  xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for the link.

I just said in another post in News Discussions that The Sun are usually fairly pro-IVF, which is quite refreshing when you read some of the supposedly more sophisticated papers and their very anti-IVF stances.
Pretty much said everything I've been thinking about SET all along. I'd still like to see the statistics that say the odds of success are no less with SET than with DET. Nobody seems able to categorically prove that is the case in this country. I can't help assuming it's because, in the UK at least, that's not what the facts bear out.

C~x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Dr Taranissi, Thank God we finally have someone that isnt in the paper just to spread negativity about IVF & are trying to help couples that are having problems conceiving! About Time!!!!

Im totally behind the thought of having 3 free cycles of IVF!!! I have been told that if i am to need assisted conception we will need to go private as my dp has children from a previous relationship, even though i myself have none! which i again find very unfair! 

I really do hope i dont offend anyone here as this is just my personal opinion... The NHS could be given more funding by the gov if only they spent less on going to pointless wars & wasting money on weapons. Not only would there be more funding available not just for the NHS but schools etc, think of all the innocent lives that _wouldnt_ be lost.

Sorry for the rant lol
Take care 
Nikki x


----------

